# Putting lights on back of ATV



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys, on the back of our ATV I am going to be putting a light (from tractor supply) that's activated by a switch so that I can see when I'm backing up. I'm thinking of splice in the backup light and using that power to power the light so when ever I go into reverse it turns on. But I also want to run another hot wire activated by a switch from some other constantly hot source (maybe right from the battery?). I want to be able to have it turn on automatically when I put it into reverse and be able to put it on with a switch anytime it's not in reverse. Does this sound confusing?

So my questions come, what gauge wire should I use? (i've never done this before) 
What kinda switch would work? (would tractor supply have it?)
Does this sound reasonable? Where should I take the constantly hot lead from?
Would I need to have a ground coming from the constantly hot wire if the lights already hooked up to the reverse lights?

thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## xraybox (Feb 5, 2009)

depending on the wattage, you might want to use a separate feed for power any way.

the best bet is to use a relay triggered by the reverse circuit
and then you can add a switch to to turn on the light bypassing the relay( so you don't back feed the reverse circuit )

Be sure to fuse the new feed as close to the battery as possible.

If you wanted to you could use a diode at the point where you tap into the reverse circuit and then your bypass switch and reverse circuit could share the same wire triggering the relay
(Pardon The scribbled diagram )

Again if you don't use a diode, hook the switch to the output of the relay(make sure the switch and feed are up to the wattage requirements).


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Pardon my lack of knowledge but what is a diode?


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you mean I could run a line from the reverse relay to the light; But, right after the wire comes out of the reverse relay I could take a fused line from the battery (or an unused relay?) and splice it after the reverse relay that way I would bypass the reverse relay if I wanted to and turn it on with the switch? And I could just ground it to the ATV itself, right?


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve G.;746226 said:


> Pardon my lack of knowledge but what is a diode?


A diode is an inline Device that will only let current flow one way.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;746240 said:


> A diode is an inline Device that will only let current flow one way.


okay, Thanks!


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Here i drew another diagram this one is a little neater than that other one hope this helps!

*This one is using a Diode*









*This one is with out using a Diode*


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;746295 said:


> Here i drew another diagram this one is a little neater than that other one hope this helps!


Thanks! Looks good!

I know you guys are going to think I'm stupid but do I have to buy another relay or is it probably already on the ATV?

Thanks again


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Im not sure my Quad dosent have reverse lights on it stock so i couldnt tell you but, ill go look up your quad and try to tell u. if it was me though i would put another one in. Just like a simple Bosch one for a car the run like $10 to $15.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

You may want to get your power from a keyed source. That way you don't leave the lights on when the atv is off and kill your battery. I can't see some of the pics above from work computers, so I'm sorry if this is similar to one already posted. This diagram would use a switch to be able to not have the lights come on in reverse. I'm not sure about wiring it up like you want to.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

06Sierra;746389 said:


> You may want to get your power from a keyed source. That way you don't leave the lights on when the atv is off and kill your battery. I can't see some of the pics above from work computers, so I'm sorry if this is similar to one already posted. This diagram would use a switch to be able to not have the lights come on in reverse. I'm not sure about wiring it up like you want to.


Thanks, now that i'm thinking of it I think I will have a switch that deactivates the "light going on when put into reverse" and another switch that can "turn on the light at anytime when the key is on. Would that be possible?

What do you guys think of this package from tractor supply?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...0551_10001_136118_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1

And if I wanted i could probably use this or this switch instead of the one in the package, right?


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there a way to find the reverse circuit? ya know what, come to think about, there isn't any light that comes on when I go into reverse! Lol
I guess there is no reverse circuit, i'm going to have to just have a light with a switch for it.

So, I'll have a line comeing from the battery (or another hot place? keyed? how?) into a fuse then a relay, one wire out of the relay goes to the switch the other goes to the light in the back. I hook up the hot wire to the light and the ground from the light to the frame?

does that sound right?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

You would have to find a wiring diagram for your atv to find the right wire. There will be one on there somewhere to tell the computer when you shift in reverse. I found this diagram on this site...http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp?TID=91687&PN=3. I think you will need a double throw double pole switch, on-off-on. Make sure it is double and not single pole. One on position will be on anytime, off the lights don't come on at all and the other on with be auto.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

these people are all right but what they are saying may be allitle confusing for a wiring noob so let me try and make it simple. you will want to use a 3-pole relay which can be found at radioshack or auto parts store. you will run a hot wire (14 guage) to the input on the relay. you will then need to find a wire that is hot only when your atv is in reverse this will be your trigger wire. you will want to splice this wire and run it to the switch pole on the relay. you will then run a wire(14 guage) from the output on the relay to the hot wire on the light and run a wire from the ground wire on your light to the negative side of the battery. wou will want to use crimp on connectors for the wires that hook to the battery but all other connections are best soldered with shrink wrap over them and you will also want to put a fuse in the input wire from the battery to the relay.

hope this helps if you need more help i will be glad to help you


----------



## xraybox (Feb 5, 2009)

*hondarecon4435* good point regarding the wire gauge for the light.
But regarding the other posts, my posting was a Little confusing, but *FOX-SNO-REMOVAL & 06Sierra* posts were very nicely done,Especially* 06Sierra's #13 post*.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

iv had the same idea about a week ago. id like to turn on my back lights, or have the back lights turn on with the reverse. and id also like to turn them off compleatly. im gona use a polaris single pole 3 postion switch. like the ones used on the hand or thumb warmers. im also debating if i want to leave my warning light switch and replace it with a polaris oem work light switch or either add another hand thumb warmer switch so i can turn on my warning lights, and add a brake tail kill so i can turn them off also. 

well guess i can add my diagram since the internet is being dumb for me. see if i can get it added soon.

thanks


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Not sure if a single pole switch would work Chuck. One pole would be through the reverse switch and the other pole would be from a hot source.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

wow. i whent to polaris dealer today. $18 for the work light switch alone $20 for the kit. and this is what im gona do. insted im gona get the hand warmer switch like i was gona do for $10. cant beleve thers a $9 differance.........


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

chuck, pick a nut and bolt then call dealer and get a price? lol


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

im confused?


----------

